# yusra medical college



## angel eyes93 (Dec 10, 2011)

hey.i got admission in yusra medical college,how is it?can you tell me about it.any student from yusra medical college..is it recognized?


----------



## MissSI (Mar 26, 2011)

it's recognized by PMDC but it's not in the IMED list i believe


----------



## angel eyes93 (Dec 10, 2011)

oh ok fine.thanks


----------



## angel eyes93 (Dec 10, 2011)

anyone else?would like to answer?:s


----------

